# Buon compleanno Farfalla



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

*AUGURISSIMI  farfie !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2016)

Accidenti aperto dall'admin addirittura 
Grazie per le torte e per i cuoricini
Festeggio a Parigi


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2016)

mi hanno fregato  volevo aprirlo io stamattina  ma non fa niente.
Farfalla ti auguro un bellissimo compleanno e un mondo di bene ,leggo che il regalo è la visita di  Parigi , la città per antonomasia degli innamoratati (così dicono) visitata per una decina  di giorni, hai da vedere una infinità di cose .
Di nuovo 


Auguri


:cincin:


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao Farfie, buon viaggio e buon compleanno!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi hanno fregato  volevo aprirlo io stamattina  ma non fa niente.
> Farfalla ti auguro un bellissimo compleanno e un mondo di bene ,leggo che il regalo è la visita di  Parigi , la città per antonomasia degli innamoratati (così dicono) visitata per una decina  di giorni, hai da vedere una infinità di cose .
> Di nuovo
> 
> ...


 azz ci avevo pensato anche io di aprire stamani un topic per gli auguri a farfie


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Farfie, buon viaggio e buon compleanno!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12213


Che bella immagine !!!!


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che bella immagine !!!!


E la Parigi di Doisneau ... j'adore!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> E la Parigi di Doisneau ... j'adore!


:inlove: 

si Parigi è una vera bellezza e stare a tavolino fuori  dai bistrot ...


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2016)

dei dieci giorni ricordo una grande galoppata per vedere tutto il possibile che poi non è bastato perchè la città offre una gran quantità di cose .
Dei bistrot ricordo le persone che mangiavano su quei tavolini piccolissimi , immaginate 4 persone  con coltello e forchetta e cercare di mangiare il pollo :rotfl:mi sembravano persone insaccate e dissi alla mia signora pensa se io mi sedessi con la mia stazza tra loro , poi ho sperimentato ma si era in due quindi il posto anche se poco bastava tanto il pollo lo mangia con le mani .
Bel ricordo


----------



## Piperita (4 Dicembre 2016)

Buon Compleanno!
Ah Parigi!!! Bellissima!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie a tutti
Ho passato una bellissima giornata a Parigi, ho ricevuto il bracciale di Pandora che desideravo
Come sempre sentimenti contrastanti. Sono stata benissimo sarebbe tutto perfetto tra noi ma manca sempre la parte che mi fa pensare a noi come coppia
Quindi felice anche se con un velo di tristezza
Sono stata più volte tentata di fingermi malata ma poi un amico mi ha fatto capire che non potevo per paura non accettare un regalo così pensato. Quindi ringrazio anche lui


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Auguri!!!
Oppss... La festa è già finita


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Auguri!!!
> Oppss... La festa è già finita


.
Ma noi abbiamo festeggiato due giorni prima


----------



## ilnikko (5 Dicembre 2016)

Tanti auguri. Quanti ? 30 ?

:inlove: :inlove: :inlove:


31 ?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tanti auguri. Quanti ? 30 ?
> 
> :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:
> 
> ...


46 mi spiace deluderti


----------



## ilnikko (5 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 46 mi spiace deluderti


scherzavo, che deluterti...46 vai benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> scherzavo, che deluterti...46 vai benissimo


:inlove:


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Auguronissimi!!!!!

:cincin:arty:


----------



## Leda (7 Dicembre 2016)

Cavoli, Farfie... in mezzo al delirio di 3d di auguri (e complice la mia latitanza sul forum) mi sono persa il thread dedicato al tuo compleanno! :facepalm::facepalm:


Augurissimi in ritardo, cherie!

Sono contenta che il viaggio a Parigi ti sia piaciuto e anche che l'aereo non sia caduto :mexican::mexican:


----------



## brenin (7 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti aperto dall'admin addirittura
> Grazie per le torte e per i cuoricini
> Festeggio a Parigi




Buon Compleanno !

Parigi è sempre magica....  se vi fermate qualche giorno e vi può interessare, vi segnalo qualche buon posto dove pranzare o cenare.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Buon Compleanno !
> 
> Parigi è sempre magica....  se vi fermate qualche giorno e vi può interessare, vi segnalo qualche buon posto dove pranzare o cenare.


Ci siamo stati domenica in giornata..
Grazie mille


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci siamo stati domenica in giornata..
> Grazie mille


Ciao bellezza come va ?


----------

